# "TV Input" button controls A/V Receiver



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

TiVo, of all companies, should realize how many people use their A/V Receiver as their video switcher, it's the recommended way to get multi-channel sound to the Receiver (via HDMI). 

TiVo allows assignment of the VOL and MUTE keys to the A/V Receiver, but not INPUT.

This is a horrible oversight, but seems trivial to fix via firmware download. Just expand the code selection for the TV Input (step 3), to the selection of A/V Receivers you already support for VOL and MUTE (step 2).


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No software can fix that. It is an issue with the remote, whose code is permanenetly programmed, at least as far as a regular TiVo user goes. The only thing they could do is implement the fix into new remotes.


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Oh, right, duh!
Still a glaring oversight though


----------



## Stevenshs (Jul 27, 2018)

Real pain not to be able to change input on AV receiver


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Stevenshs said:


> Real pain not to be able to change input on AV receiver


If you get one of the TiVo learning remotes you can do this. Been doing this since 2007 with the original Glo Remote that came with the S3 OLED and we got a free Slide Pro Remote with our Roamio Pro which allowed us to do the same thing.

Scott


----------



## Stevenshs (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks Scott. Having just purchased Tivo roamio ota vox and a mini not quite is the mood to spend more money to have it work as it should. I pick up the Roku remote touch any button and it switches the the A/v to the Roku to go to the roamio i must pick up the A/V remote and swith to Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a TiVo and Mini connected to a TV. I have a TiVo connected to an AVR. If the TiVo remote's input button could be programmed for the AVR, how would that work? My AVR has 14 inputs. With my TV, when I hit Input the list appears. If I hit Input again it moves down the list. When I stop, 3 seconds later it switched to that input. Not all TV sets can do that.

I think a learning programmable remote is the only solution. BTW, with my AVR, I hit one button to power on and switch to TiVo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I have a TiVo and Mini connected to a TV. I have a TiVo connected to an AVR. If the TiVo remote's input button could be programmed for the AVR, how would that work? My AVR has 14 inputs. With my TV, when I hit Input the list appears. If I hit Input again it moves down the list. When I stop, 3 seconds later it switched to that input. Not all TV sets can do that.


With our Onkyo receiver, we have the TiVo input button programmed to just switch/cycle through the inputs so it's fast (ours is older so only 7 or 8 inputs to cycle through). It's not a menu like most TV's. At the moment, I have 1 Roamio, 2 S3 OLED, 1 Blu-Ray and 1 FireTV attached to the receiver.

Scott


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I over came that problem by sending the sound and video by HDMI to the TV. I then send the sound from the TV out to the reciever in using an optical connection. The TV has four HDMI imputs which can be controlled by the TIVO remote. Doing it this way what ever sound is going to the TV, then comes out the receiver's speakers.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Some older TVs won’t send 5.1 via optical. Newer ones should. You could also use ARC.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> I have a TiVo and Mini connected to a TV. I have a TiVo connected to an AVR. If the TiVo remote's input button could be programmed for the AVR, how would that work? _*My AVR has 14 inputs*_. With my TV, when I hit Input the list appears. If I hit Input again it moves down the list. When I stop, 3 seconds later it switched to that input. Not all TV sets can do that.


Unless you're actually using all 14 inputs, most AVRs will have the option in the Setup menu to 'hide' them. My Sony and LG TVs and my Matrantz and Denon AVRs all have endless inputs available, but I only show the ones I'm using, hide the rest.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Stevenshs said:


> Real pain not to be able to change input on AV receiver


Indeed. I've wanted AVR input remote codes as part of the TiVo package since forever.

But here's what I have found when making suggestions here:

People, trying to be helpful, will jump in with endless suggestions for workarounds, often involving convoluted solutions that sometimes (often) need more hardware (a different remote, an automatic HDMI switch, etc.) to be bought, instead of just saying "Yeah, that would be helpful!" Or just saying nothing and moving on to the next post.

I don't want workarounds. I'm pretty sure I have already thought of all the possible workarounds and begrudgingly implemented one. *

What I want is that TiVo include remote codes for AVR inputs in their setup procedure, a ridiculously simple thing to do. *

It's not like doing that will hurt anyone's setup in any way, or cause them to change what they're doing with the boxes now.

And if anyone from TiVo actually reads anything here (somehow, I'm skeptical), they look and say "Hey, there are some suggested workarounds for this, even if they are cumbersome. Moving on."

Pretty much guaranteeing that nothing gets done.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> Unless you're actually using all 14 inputs, most AVRs will have the option in the Setup menu to 'hide' them. My Sony and LG TVs and my Matrantz and Denon AVRs all have endless inputs available, but I only show the ones I'm using, hide the rest.


I love my remotes. I have 7 within reach. (8 if you count the A/C). 90% of my world works fine with just the Roamio remote and the AVR remote. If I wanted, I could get a universal. I could upgrade my AVR since newer models have TV-like controls. But I'm very happy with my HT and just enjoy its benefits.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Wish that the Input button could be programmed to do an Input-Enter key press! For example, hold it down or do a quick double press.

Right now, it moves from one Input source to another at a *glacial* pace. We end up having to use the TV's remote to change inputs between our Roku and TiVos.


----------

